# looking for a lease from hall to wilkes county...



## gatorbait26 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking for something for the 2010 to 2011 hunting season...about an 1 to 1 1/2 from hall county...land size from 50 to 250 acres...something for 2-6 ppl to hunt...for me and my wife and maybe a couple(2-3) of my relatives...price up to $2000...let me know what ya got...thanks


----------



## gatorbait26 (Dec 12, 2009)

ttt...anybody got some land?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 12, 2009)

*well*

i got 200 acres


----------



## papahaas (Dec 15, 2009)

Where is the 200 acres and whats the price?


----------



## gatorbait26 (Dec 15, 2009)

are yall still gonna get it again lil d...


----------



## Donald (Dec 16, 2009)

*lease*

heard Wilkes 247ac 2492.23


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 18, 2009)

*wilkes*

420 a person only six people


----------



## gatorbait26 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks... any more offers


----------



## gatorbait26 (Dec 25, 2009)

ttt...


----------



## gatorbait26 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt...


----------



## gatorbait26 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok... what about anything in banks,franklin,jackson,barrow,gwinnett,clarke,oglethorpe,greene,oconee or wilkes...looking for something to start up a club on...thanks


----------



## gatorbait26 (Jan 15, 2010)

ttt...


----------



## caveman (Jan 17, 2010)

i have a hunting club looking for members,. we hav 1032 ares 100acres of swamp. you can hunt deer, turkey, ducks, hogs. if interested call hugh at 678-414-5701 or 678-947-6695 it is $600 a year


----------



## gatorbait26 (Feb 2, 2010)

ttt...


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Feb 5, 2010)

Gatorbait;
   We have a great club in wilkes county, with 3 openings, please call me after 5pm or on weekend anytime and I will give you details Thanks Dan Hazazer 1-828-421-1616


----------



## gatorbait26 (Apr 24, 2010)

*tryin to start up a bowhunting club...long term lease wanted!*

looking for some land 1 to 1 1/2 hours from hall county to lease...it will be for my wife and i and a couple of friends (5-6 people total)...looking for 50-250 acres and up to $2500...we're looking for a place to set up a long term lease...we're basically looking for somewhere between hall county to wilkes county...what ya got!


----------



## gatorbait26 (Apr 29, 2010)

anybody that knows anybody with just land for lease?


----------



## toddboucher (May 1, 2010)

caveman what county


----------



## gatorbait26 (May 10, 2010)

ttt...


----------



## gatorbait26 (May 18, 2010)

ttt...


----------

